# Announcing NEW Prehistoric Scenes� from Dencomm



## DENCOMM

*Announcing NEW Prehistoric Scenes™ from Dencomm*

The other announcement we promised to you. We'll be posting details and release dates soon.

Enjoy!


----------



## SUNGOD

All new PS. Sounds good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Will these be in styrene or resin?

Great news!!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD

MonsterModelMan said:


> Will these be in styrene or resin?
> 
> Great news!!
> 
> MMM




The poster says all plastic......so I imagine so.


----------



## hellsbell8

*count me in*

I will buy them all and I hope they re-issue some of the older kits like the Jungle Swamp and Giant bird, etc., that havent been re-released. Great news.


----------



## SJF

Great news! Looking forward to seeing these.

Sean


----------



## Jimmy B

Great news. Was there ever a Neanderthal Woman (aside from my 2nd wife that is?).
I remember the Cro-magnon woman (aside from my 3rd wife)


----------



## Solium

The classic Aurora PS kits have never lost their charm. So new PS style kits should be just as much fun.


----------



## xsavoie

All great kit subjects,but in what scale each one would be?:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets

Jimmy B said:


> Great news. Was there ever a Neanderthal Woman (aside from my 2nd wife that is?).
> I remember the Cro-magnon woman (aside from my 3rd wife)


Well, try to look at the positive side...you took a step up!


----------



## SUNGOD

The Spinosaurus is an interesting choice. What a scary beast that is!


----------



## deadmanincfan

ohhhhh boy...time to start saving again... :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium

SUNGOD said:


> The Spinosaurus is an interesting choice. What a scary beast that is!


Along with the Aurora/Atlantis T-Rex we can recreate the classic fight scene from JP3!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Should be good. Can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## mcdougall

That insect Nest sounds cool...oh hell they ALL sound Cool!!! :thumbsup:
Great News Dennis :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Aurora-brat

Over the top cool Dennis!

Is that the Giant Insect sneaking up behind the Neanderthal Man in that cave painting?


----------



## DENCOMM

Aurora-brat said:


> Is that the Giant Insect sneaking up behind the Neanderthal Man in that cave painting?


Look again. He's dragging the insect head behind him ...


----------



## ShadOAB

...must be dinner.


----------



## BatToys

I read the Neanderthal Woman is based on Raquel Welch from One Million Years B.C and if so I'm buying one.


----------



## Aurora-brat

DENCOMM said:


> Look again. He's dragging the insect head behind him ...


Hmmm...now _*THAT*_ is interesting!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Sounds great, I can't wait.


----------



## Desslock

hellsbell8 said:


> I will buy them all and I hope they re-issue some of the older kits like the Jungle Swamp and Giant bird, etc., that havent been re-released. Great news.


The original molds for the Jungle Swamp apparently no longer exists, and the molds for the Giant Bird may also have been destroyed (although Monogram apparently choose to keep all the molds for animals/creatures when they acquired Aurora's business, so there's a decent chance they exist)


----------



## Desslock

Jimmy B said:


> Great news. Was there ever a Neanderthal Woman (aside from my 2nd wife that is?).
> I remember the Cro-magnon woman (aside from my 3rd wife)


Never was a Neanderthal Woman in Aurora's series - just a Neanderthal Man and Cro Magnon couple. It seems like the Neanderthal Man will be a new one though, since the original mold was destroyed, although I guess it could be recreated.

I'm so happy to hear Dencomm's news! I'll definitely buy 'em all, probably multiple times. Also find the announced choices very interesting -- love the insect nest idea and the idea of new cavemen and the mighty Spinosaurus making an appearance. The only choice I'm not as excited about is the Dilophosaurus, since that critter seems tainted by Jurassic Park.


----------



## deadmanincfan

DENCOMM said:


> Look again. He's dragging the insect head behind him ...


Ohhhh boy, now I know what to do with my extra MS Giant Insect! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

Desslock said:


> Never was a Neanderthal Woman in Aurora's series - just a Neanderthal Man and Cro Magnon couple. It seems like the Neanderthal Man will be a new one though, since the original mold was destroyed, although I guess it could be recreated.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear Dencomm's news! I'll definitely buy 'em all, probably multiple times. Also find the announced choices very interesting -- love the insect nest idea and the idea of new cavemen and the mighty Spinosaurus making an appearance. The only choice I'm not as excited about is the Dilophosaurus, since that critter seems tainted by Jurassic Park.




I don't know if I'd say the Dilophosaurus was tainted by J Park but I'm surprised it was chosen. Not because it's not a cool looking dinosaur but because there is one in styrene already....from J Park. I'd like to see a Diplodocus as that hasn't been done in styrene yet.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

A Diplodocus in the established Prehistoric Scenes 1 /12th scale would be a massive kit!


----------



## SUNGOD

Parts Pit Mike said:


> A Diplodocus in the established Prehistoric Scenes 1 /12th scale would be a massive kit!


I thought they were 1/13th? Anyway small discrepencies aside......yes it would be a big kit but the Atlantis T Rex is massive and it's only really the body on a Diplodocus that has real bulk. The neck and tail are quite thin so that would cut down a lot on plastic. 

Also, a Spinosaurus is massive and bigger than a T Rex.


----------



## Solium

When will we see pictures of the new dino sculpts?


----------



## SUNGOD

Soon I hope! Can't wait to see what they do with the Spinosaurus.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

And hopefully they won't issue them one at a time, but in a range together, like the first eight PS kits and the 'second batch' of six.


----------



## TAY666

Just he opposite here.
I'd rather see them come out one at a time, so I can buy them as they come out.
Otherwise it will be one big major hit to he wallet.


----------



## xsavoie

It's not necessary to make the dinos in 1/13th scale,but at least near that size,just as long as the dino series are relatively all in the same scale.In other words,such kits as Spinosaurus and other such medium size dinosaurs would all be in the same scale,but all giant dinosaurs,such as diplodocus,etc,would surely be made in the same but smaller scale.In the latter example,perhaps 1/20th scale or so.I guess,if all in 1/20th scale could possibly be acceptable.I guess if someone could throw a few examples of what this would mean in inches for each dino,then we could figure out what scale would be the most favorable.


----------



## jimdinobat

I am gonna have to start saving right now. These have always been my favorite model kits. The Spinosaurus would have to be HUGE!! I can't imagine what the insect nest is? I HOPE the Dilophosaur isn't the 'spitter' version with the gills...but I would buy several either way.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

TAY666 said:


> Just he opposite here.
> I'd rather see them come out one at a time, so I can buy them as they come out.
> Otherwise it will be one big major hit to he wallet.


Yeah, I know what you mean, I probably couldn't afford all of them together either. I guess what I mean is I hope they come out as a group and are available and visible in shops as a group, on the shelf next to each other, like in the 1970's.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Awesome news!!! I would LOVE to see the TAR PIT released again also!!!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

* BUMP *

Any New news Dennis???


----------



## SUNGOD

I'll second that........any more news about these?


----------



## Zathros

*I'm waiting for the release date on the cage and the animal Pit...:thumbsup::thumbsup: *


----------



## eradicator178

*It Would Be About This Size!!*



Parts Pit Mike said:


> A Diplodocus in the established Prehistoric Scenes 1 /12th scale would be a massive kit!


A 1/13th sauropod would be about this size.

Has anybody heard anything else about this line. They are announcing more monster scenes but totally avoiding the subject of the "PS" line.
Has it been scrapped?


----------



## eradicator178

*OOps!!*

For some reason it will not allow me to upload the photo.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Almost 3 years and not a peep!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

This is super cool! I never owned any of the old Aurora Prehistoric scenes, but I definitely am going to go with this new series. And the dinosaur choices are awesome! Hope it expands, and we get a new "cave" as well down the road. I wonder, is this the same Jim Craig that use to draw for Marvel comics?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

On a side note, now I'm bumming out because I just saw that this thread is 3 years old.
Gahhhhhhh! Oh well, it doesn't hope to dream.


----------



## SUNGOD

I was wondering what happened to these too. Plus I think it was Atlantis was considering new horror figure kits like a Scarecrow, Werewolf etc. 

Looks like they've all gone up in smoke.


----------



## Jimmy B

As far as Atlantis is concerned I think the Kickstarter poll disapointment for the Gladiator kit effected their decisions on figure kit releases. Also Blackbeard didn't pan out as well as expected.
Bummer


----------



## RMC

any pics ?


----------



## djnick66

Pics of what? There is nothing.


----------



## Jodet

SUNGOD said:


> The Spinosaurus is an interesting choice. What a scary beast that is!


The thing about the Prehistoric Scenes is that they're all in scale, yes? 

A Spinosaurus in scale with the T-Rex would be HUGE.


----------



## SUNGOD

Jimmy B said:


> As far as Atlantis is concerned I think the Kickstarter poll disapointment for the Gladiator kit effected their decisions on figure kit releases. Also Blackbeard didn't pan out as well as expected.
> Bummer






Thing is..............I never expected them to sell that well anyway. They're nice kits but they're not exactly the most interesting of subjects for a lot of people so basing new kit sales on those two seems flawed to me. 

Look at Monarch. As far as I'm aware they've been selling out so it's not as if other subjects couldn't do well.


----------



## SUNGOD

Also talking of interesting subjects what's everyone think of this? Instead of the Neanderthal kits would Dencomm be better off doing a Gigantopithicus?

A Gigantopithicus is a very large extinct ape for those that don't know..........but it's also been linked to the Yeti and possibly Sasquatch.

So Dencomm could not only do it in the Prehistoric scenes setting but sell it separately (perhaps with slightly different bases) as both a Yeti and Sasquatch. Even with slight tooling modifications for the face and pose etc. People could paint the Yeti white then they could do the other kits with different colour fur such as black or brown.


----------



## djnick66

You can never figure what companies will do, despite various assertions as to what will or what will not sell.

I notice Atlantis reissued the Aurora viking ship. I don't know if it is from the original mold or not (or the copy used by Merit, Artiplast or Smer) but the Atlantis reissue sells for more than you can buy an original for. The Aurora Viking ship has to be one of their most common kits today and if you shop around you can get them for $10 to $15. Now, to me, that is a dumb move. But, hey, its not my company. I wonder how many $35, 2" diameter flying saucers they sell. Except for those they may appeal to the UFO and alien nutters and not modelers specifically.


----------



## RMC

pics, sketches etc, along those lines :dude:


djnick66 said:


> Pics of what? There is nothing.


----------



## mcdougall

This thread is 3 years old, I've seen nothing about these Prehistoric Scenes at all since this thread, Dencomm has only made one post a year since then and his last post was about the animal pit, or lack thereof... nothing about these Prehistoric Scenes.... He did say something about making an announcement or two at Wonderfest Here's what he said *Speaking of WonderFest: arranging to be there to share Monster Scenes news and unveil the project that Andy, Tory, and I have been working on. An announcement will be coming soon, prior to May.*
I guess time will tell...
Mcdee


----------



## Anton Phibes

mcdougall said:


> This thread is 3 years old, I've seen nothing about these Prehistoric Scenes at all since this thread, Dencomm has only made one post a year since then and his last post was about the animal pit, or lack thereof... nothing about these Prehistoric Scenes.... He did say something about making an announcement or two at Wonderfest Here's what he said *Speaking of WonderFest: arranging to be there to share Monster Scenes news and unveil the project that Andy, Tory, and I have been working on. An announcement will be coming soon, prior to May.*
> I guess time will tell...
> Mcdee


I am 44. How much time needs to pass? Because if I get too much older: I aint gonna be building models anymore. I am gonna be worried about more important things. Like independent bathing,lol. 

I already have to paint with glasses on now. Some folks her are older than me (McDee---maybe?). I am sure they would like these in their respective claws before heading towards the afterlife. So---bring on the Wonderfest announcement. Its been a long winter. yes---this is me beign sarcastic and whiney. So when they come out, serve me some humble pie. Which I will gladly eat....as long as I get Dngeon, Animal pit, and any new MS kits forthcoming. Thank you and good night.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat

The cat's out of the bag:

http://www.wonderfest.com/

Look under "Latest News".

Tory


----------



## Anton Phibes

Well......I can't speak for everyone, but this disappoints me. Books are great....but I was expecting the familiar jiggling noises of styrene plastic in a cheap cardboard box as part of the announcement. Darn.:freak:

Oh well.


----------



## djnick66

RMC said:


> pics, sketches etc, along those lines :dude:


You arent going to get much with three years of cricket chirps


----------



## mcdougall

Anton Phibes said:


> Well......I can't speak for everyone, but this disappoints me. Books are great....but I was expecting the familiar jiggling noises of styrene plastic in a cheap cardboard box as part of the announcement. Darn.:freak:
> 
> Oh well.


I know what you mean...although the Book sounds fun...
I know a lot of this history has been written about by Tom Graham in his cool books, but perhaps Andy knows a few inside tidbits concerning the controversy and if it's teamed up with a bunch of (offending) pictures, you might just have a winner here...Perhaps the revenue picked up from the sale of these books will enable Dennis to complete a project or two:thumbsup:
Oh and Anton....Man I wish I was 44! ...I've got 16 years on you:wave:
Who knows maybe he has a few more announcements....?
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat

mcdougall said:


> I know what you mean...although the Book sounds fun...
> I know a lot of this history has been written about by Tom Graham in his cool books, but perhaps Andy knows a few inside tidbits concerning the controversy and if it's teamed up with a bunch of (offending) pictures, you might just have a winner here...Perhaps the revenue picked up from the sale of these books will enable Dennis to complete a project or two:thumbsup:
> Oh and Anton....Man I wish I was 44! ...I've got 16 years on you:wave:
> Who knows maybe he has a few more announcements....?
> Denis


All due respect to Doc Graham, this book blows the doors off of anything written about Aurora prior as far as I'm concerned (and remember my dad worked for Aurora so I thought I knew almost everything). There is a ton of never before published photos, drawings and stories that will dispel myths as well and surprise the reader with new information.This will be the definitive Monster Scenes book, and a must have for any fan of this controversial series or Aurora in general. 

And yes, sales of the book if substantial will go a long way towards future projects, including what Dennis had prematurely announced here 3 years ago. And I am certain he will have some news to relay about the Animal Pit and Dungeon kits at Wonderfest as well.

Don't lose hope gang, I haven't.

Tory


----------



## mcdougall

Great info Tory, Thanks:thumbsup:
When will this book be available to guys like me that are a couple of thousand miles away?
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat

The plan is to premier the book at Wonderfest, I believe it will be available for order shortly after. When I know specifics I will post them.

Thanks for the support Denis!

Tory


----------



## mcdougall

No problem Tory, I love the History of Aurora as much as I love the Kits!
I'm definitely in for this Book :thumbsup:
Cheers
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

That page isn't loading for me but a book? Is that it?

Oh well maybe some other company will bring out some new plastic figure kits one day.


----------



## djnick66

Yeah a book. Which, at one time, I would have bought. But I quit buying paper books a while ago. Too many...


----------



## TAY666

Personally I am excited about this.

Then again, I am going to be at the show to take in whatever they are going to be presenting.
I have a lot of questions about stuff back-in-the-day.
Yeah, my interests are PS related much more than MS related.
But still.
I have wanted to meet Andy for like 10 years now. So, I am stoked about that.
I am keeping my fingers crossed that they will be set up in dealer room B which is where the PS display is going to be.

Yeah, kits would be cool. But I wasn't expecting anything along those lines.
I don't see any kits coming out until after issues have been resolved on the Animal Pit and Dungeon. Those 2 are about as close as you are going to come in regards to a 'sure thing'.
So I don't see why they would even sink any money into anything else until those are in production and generating profit.


----------



## TAY666

Aurora-brat said:


> Don't lose hope gang, I haven't.
> 
> Tory




BTW Tory.
If you are still interesting in participating in the PS display.
Email me at [email protected] so we can work out details.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Email sent! And yes I am still interested in participating!


----------



## Aurora-brat

For all those who have expressed disappointment in the fact that the announcement is a book and not a kit, I'm sorry. But please believe me in that a ton of work has gone into this book and even if you have only a passing interest in Monster Scenes, please give it a look. Andy has provided a ton of anecdotal stories about the series as well as photos and assorted documentation. And Dennis has found many folks who worked on the series to provide additional facts and stories. When I say this is the definitive work on the subject I'm not fooling. The story is far more compelling than anyone could have guessed. Even Dennis and Andy were amazed at how much information has come to light while researching the book.

And as I said, Dennis is still very much interested in getting the Animal Pit and Dungeon into production and is pursuing yet another avenue towards that end as I write this.

Tory


----------



## djnick66

My disappointment stems from having little interest in the background of the kits, etc. Its interesting I am sure, but it has no bearing on my interest in any kits themselves. And, I don't buy paper books any more, for the most part.


----------



## Atlantis1

djnick66 said:


> You can never figure what companies will do, despite various assertions as to what will or what will not sell.
> 
> I notice Atlantis reissued the Aurora viking ship. I don't know if it is from the original mold or not (or the copy used by Merit, Artiplast or Smer) but the Atlantis reissue sells for more than you can buy an original for. The Aurora Viking ship has to be one of their most common kits today and if you shop around you can get them for $10 to $15. Now, to me, that is a dumb move. But, hey, its not my company. I wonder how many $35, 2" diameter flying saucers they sell. Except for those they may appeal to the UFO and alien nutters and not modelers specifically.


Djnick66, The Viking Ship is Doing great! 10 to 15 dollars is not accurate at all for an complete Aurora Viking Ship. I checked eBay completed listings give it a look. The average selling price is 22.00. The Viking ship was made for Today's kids and Builders it was not reissued so old Aurora fans would buy it. It sells period.

I know for a fact we do not sell a 2" flying saucer for $35.00 please check your facts before posting, it's wrong. We sell a 3" Saucer for $13.95 with a light over 10,000 units sold since it was made and still going strong.


Pete


----------



## djnick66

Atlantis1 said:


> Djnick66, The Viking Ship is Doing great! 10 to 15 dollars is not accurate at all for an complete Aurora Viking Ship. I checked eBay completed listings give it a look. The average selling price is 22.00. The Viking ship was made for Today's kids and Builders it was not reissued so old Aurora fans would buy it. It sells period.
> 
> I know for a fact we do not sell a 2" flying saucer for $35.00 please check your facts before posting, it's wrong. We sell a 3" Saucer for $13.95 with a light over 10,000 units sold since it was made and still going strong.
> 
> 
> Pete



You get my point... The Adamski saucer (ok its 6 inches) is $40 and with apparently no lights. The Viking ship (according to Tower) has a MSRP of $30 so that is still more than what you can get an original issue for. My point is that you can get an original Viking ship for less than the reissue, and that is true. And, as I have not seen any on store shelves, I would have to get one via the internet anyway, it seems; original or reissue.

Until now I was a big fan of your stuff. I have two Zorro kits, two Bears, two Bison, two White Stallions and one Blackbeard. I guess you have now lost a customer.


----------



## Atlantis1

I am sorry your points are *incorrect.* The Adamski is a limited edition kit 1000 units total, which is just about sold out. Saying it is 2 inches when it really is 6 inches is not correct. It sounds like what you're saying we are charging 35 for 2 inch kit. That's what I get from that.

MSRP on the Viking Ship is 27.98 not sure why they post 30. Tell the store to get the kit for you if you really want it. We are here all day to take orders and handle customer service. 631-499-6733

The information you posted is not correct and I wanted you to know this. 

To no longer support Atlantis this is your choice.

Moving On********


----------



## eradicator178

*Awesome!!!!*

This is friggin' awesome!! Been hearing rumors about this for quite some time now!!! I am glad it has finally became a reality!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eradicator178

Desslock said:


> The original molds for the Jungle Swamp apparently no longer exists, and the molds for the Giant Bird may also have been destroyed (although Monogram apparently choose to keep all the molds for animals/creatures when they acquired Aurora's business, so there's a decent chance they exist)


When Moebius first came about one of the first kits they were going to release was the Jungle Swamp. But it never came to be.


----------



## SUNGOD

I take it that's the Marmit kit but I didn't even know you were reissuing it Atlantis. Any other injection UFO's in the pipeline?


----------



## eradicator178

I am so disappointed. I just realized this was a bump up from 3 years ago.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

We haven't heard a thing for a time so I thought to bump it up to get some updates. It looks like an update of something that some people here are not excited about but it's an update non the less.
Whoever goes to WF on here, be sure to bombard Dennis and Andy with questions about the PS also. They may be there to debut the surprise book and talk about MS but I'm sure they'll have some answers for the new "PS Unbound" creations. Then, come back here and share all the juicy details!


----------



## Atlantis1

We will have a announcement at Wonderfest.


----------



## eradicator178

*Was There??*

Was there an announcement at Wonderfest?


----------



## Zathros

*"course not! lol..none that I heard of anyway..looks like these are probably on the "back burner" along with the dungeon and animal pit monster scenes kits..I know..I'm probably gonna get yelled at for this...

Z*


----------



## Aurora-brat

No one;s going to yell at you "Z" old boy, but to set the record straight, the new Prehistoric Scenes are on the back burner, however the Animal Pit and Dungeon are being worked on as we speak. Dennis really wants to have these in production by WF of next year, but there are many obstacles that lay in the way. He is working with Atlantis to make it happen and as we know they have delivered many cool kits so far. 

Keep the faith brother!

Tory


----------



## scooke123

I don't think anyone wants the Pit & Dungeon released more than Dennis!! They do look really cool in person!
Steve


----------



## TAY666

Yes. They did look great in person.



And there is progress being made on the molds. There is actually hope.
Now, it is just a matter of time and finances.

Hey. He did put out 3 styrene kits so far. So he does seem to have a handle on things there.
Now that he has determined a course of action on the old tooling, things are moving again.


----------



## Anton Phibes

TAY666 said:


> Yes. They did look great in person.
> 
> 
> 
> And there is progress being made on the molds. There is actually hope.
> Now, it is just a matter of time and finances.
> 
> Hey. He did put out 3 styrene kits so far. So he does seem to have a handle on things there.
> Now that he has determined a course of action on the old tooling, things are moving again.


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE allow these to see the production before my kids throw me inna home.


----------



## Zathros

Aurora-brat said:


> No one;s going to yell at you "Z" old boy, but to set the record straight, the new Prehistoric Scenes are on the back burner, however the Animal Pit and Dungeon are being worked on as we speak. Dennis really wants to have these in production by WF of next year, but there are many obstacles that lay in the way. He is working with Atlantis to make it happen and as we know they have delivered many cool kits so far.
> 
> Keep the faith brother!
> 
> Tory



*No offense now, but let me get this straight:

From what I was told...the molds were "shooting short", meaning that the runners needed to be extended on the mold so the plastic can reach the cavities, and make complete parts. since Aurora did not do that when the monster scenes were stopped...and that takes a entire year to do???

Just askin..
Z*


----------



## Bwain no more

I heard that the duplicate molds Jerry Giammarino possessed were in PERFECT working order; why hasn't anyone given HIM a call? 
Tom


----------



## TAY666

Zathros said:


> *No offense now, but let me get this straight:
> 
> From what I was told...the molds were "shooting short", meaning that the runners needed to be extended on the mold so the plastic can reach the cavities, and make complete parts. since Aurora did not do that when the monster scenes were stopped...and that takes a entire year to do???
> 
> Just askin..
> Z*


It wasn't just a runner issue. There were several other issues with the tooling.
I remember from conversations I had with the guys from Atlantis, either last year, or the year before. Plus exchanges I've had with Dean when he worked at Revell. As well as other bits of info I have gleaned from various sources over the past 14+ years now.
Some parts were getting short shot, while others were getting too much plastic and flashing badly. Some things weren't lining up properly. Venting issues. The ejector system was never finished. The mold for the clear parts is missing (if it ever existed)
And to compound the problems, they were in big molds that produce the entire kit in one shot. So, if you tweak something in the runners for one part, it effects all the other parts in the kit. 

You have to remember, these molds were never finished. Aurora had them in the works, when the line was killed. They weren't ready to produce product back then.
Revell tried a couple times to see if the tooling was viable. They didn't think it was worth all the work that would be needed to get them production ready. Hence the reason Revell finally let go of the tooling.

Dencomm has had the tooling for a while now. Learning all the issues and the hurdles that need to be overcome. Trying to find tool shops willing and able to work on the molds. Exploring all the options. Now that a course has been decided it should be a relatively quick resolution. When you factor in the fact that the molds have been a work in progress for over 40 years now.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Bwain no more said:


> I heard that the duplicate molds Jerry Giammarino possessed were in PERFECT working order; why hasn't anyone given HIM a call?
> Tom


They never made duplicate molds of the Animal Pit and Dungeon, not sure where you are getting your information, but I can tell you it is purely fictional.

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thanks Trevor for explaining the issues that Dennis faces. I know folks here are eager to get these kits in their hands, and I know Dennis wants nothing more that to accomplish this, but it has been a very difficult road. There is an awful lot of mis-information (notice I refrained from calling it out and out lies) out there regarding these molds. The truth of the matter is that aside from the hand shots Ferriot did back in 1971, nobody has gotten successful shots out of them. At least not to where you can run at a production rate. They are currently being broken down into smaller more manageable models and are being balanced so all the cavities will fill evenly, instead of the scenario Trevor described above.

Having built these first hand, I can assure all of you they will be worth the wait. I just ask that you give Dennis a chance.

Tory


----------



## TAY666

Aurora-brat said:


> They never made duplicate molds of the Animal Pit and Dungeon, not sure where you are getting your information, but I can tell you it is purely fictional.
> 
> Tory


That, I am sure, was meant as a joke.
LAPCO is considered a bad joke around here, for many legitimate reasons.
Not the least of which was claiming to have all this "long lost Aurora tooling" that he was going to use to produce all kinds of old Aurora kits again.


----------



## Bwain no more

Man, and I just bet Terry Webb a six pack of a to-be-named beverage that we would see the Talbot Mausoleum from Furora* BEFORE the Moonsuit from Monarch. Oh well, Mr AFM still owes me from our last bet (IIRC I predicted the Aurora Batmobile repop would happen BEFORE the Ghost of Castel-Mare)
Tom

*Furora is the name I PREDICT Jerry will use the next time he appears, short for FOUND Aurora. Say, it's been around seven years, isn't he about due for a return?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Okay, sorry for being lazy and not reading through this 7-page thread, aside from the Dungeon/Animal Pit delay, why were the Prehistoric Scenes by Dencomm never produced?


----------



## TAY666

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Okay, sorry for being lazy and not reading through this 7-page thread, aside from the Dungeon/Animal Pit delay, why were the Prehistoric Scenes by Dencomm never produced?


Short answer.
Dencomm has gotten bogged down with the production of the 2 MS kits.
That has eaten up time and money.
Leaving none for the PS line.
Once the MS kits are in production, and hopefully generating profits, then resources will be available to possibly produce new PS kits.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Cool. I missed the Prehistoric Scenes the first time around. I think at that point I was getting out of building models. What year did they first come out? I remember seeing them in comic books way back when.


----------



## TAY666

First 8 kits came out in 1971
The next six came out in 1972
And the last 3 came out in 1974

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/prod.html


----------



## Zathros

Bwain no more said:


> I heard that the duplicate molds Jerry Giammarino possessed were in PERFECT working order; why hasn't anyone given HIM a call?
> Tom


*Jerry Giammarino, it seems , was a complete bust..he "claimed" he had alot of molds, I saw the mold book, and 4,000 German Fokker D7 kits Revell shot for him, but that was all I saw. Its probably doubtful he had anything, because if he did, why would he have had Revell shoot kits for him??

Z*


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

TAY666 said:


> First 8 kits came out in 1971
> The next six came out in 1972
> And the last 3 came out in 1974.


LOL, I was building models then at that point. Must of been busy with my monsters still. I remember I really wanted the Tar-Pit model, and the Saber-toothed Tiger….those were the two that really appealed to me back then. Darn, I hope someone repops these eventually. I know for years I wanted them to repop the MS line, and thought it would never happen, but it did. So there still is that hope.


----------



## Zombie_61

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> ...I remember I really wanted the Tar-Pit model, and the Saber-toothed Tiger….those were the two that really appealed to me back then. Darn, I hope someone repops these eventually...


Even though I was never really into the Prehistoric Scenes kits the Saber Tooth Tiger was the one I wanted back-in-the-day, but I never found it on the shelves of the local hobby or toy shops. I'd still like to own one but I'm not about to pay evilBay prices for a kit that isn't a "must have", so I hope it gets reissued someday as well.


----------



## mcdougall

Guys.....
.....Here is a way we can all help out Dennis....
Even if you don't or haven't bought a book in years, this New Monster Scenes book looks very cool with an inside look at the goings on at Aurora back in the day.
I've just ordered my copy and can't wait to jump into it when it arrives! (Hopefully during a thunder storm)
Here's a link to this 265 page book and the more cash flow generated from this can only expedite future projects :thumbsup:
http://www.monsterscenes.net/

Denis


----------



## mcdougall

Here is a link to the Monster Scenes Facebook page....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641

Lots of Great info on the Animal Pit here :thumbsup:
Check it out and lets support this cool cause!

Denis


----------



## scooke123

The new Monster Scenes book is great!!!! I got it at Wonderfest and it is chock full of pictures and great information. I highly recommend it!!!!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Thanks Denis, I just ordered my Monster Scenes book! Can't wait to get it in the mail!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall

Just got the book tonight and it looks GREAT!..... there has been thunder and lightning here all evening.....perfect.... now to curl up with this book and let the storm rage on outside:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## eradicator178

*Update*

I read a post on a blog somewhere all the problems with the 2 MS molds are resolved. Hopefully once they get these 2 kits into production they will start on the new PS kits.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'd like to see a sauropod if we ever get some more PScenes. In particular a Diplodocus done in a retro style to fit in with the original PS.

I think it would be nice to be able to add a retro looking sauropod as they did most of the other distinctive dinosaur types and no plastic kit manufacturer has ever done a Diplodocus.


----------



## finaprint

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641


----------



## scooke123

finaprint said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Scenes/113272545362641


Great news!


----------



## Zathros

*really?*

*IF in fact, they did get the mold issues fixed for these kits, it should be no big deal to get them banged out..but they still are withholding a price and release date....I am guessing March/April, if we are lucky..Anyway, my enthusiasm for these has waned so much due to this lagtime, and I have lots to build so it really doesnt make much difference to me as it used to..

Z *


----------

